# need help with posting



## camocook (Jul 20, 2008)

I don't know how to post a link to another thread. Such as,my ingredients from the other thread to my "finale fatty throwdown" post.Can someone direct me? Thank You..


----------



## morkdach (Jul 20, 2008)

what he said^ me to


----------



## smoking gun (Jul 20, 2008)

It goes something like this. Find the thread you're looking for. You can then link to that page by copying the url then pasting it in your post OR copy your post you want to link to (ingredients) and start a new thread. then you can do the same and link to YOUR thread and ingredients. You could even post it in the "test" forum and link to there if you want I assume.


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=20220&page=4


----------

